# StarSpangledNubians Journal



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

Sorry all, I just can't feel the need to have a journal right now. It will probably be like this for a few more years. When I feel would be a good time to have one, I'll bring it back up. Hope you all understand.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 19, 2018)

Well hello there youngun' I would have to disagree with the "immature" member statement... youthful member would be a better description. Technically revealing your age as a "minor"  is frowned upon, you're not under the cut off, but I'd recommend that you remove it and just say something like "late teen" or along those lines... Maybe "almost legal"... you get the idea. Many folks will discount anything that you say, despite its merit, based solely on knowing your age. Not "right, but is reality, sorry to say. You'd be surprised at what others might find interesting. You can use the journal for whatever reason comes to you, it doesn't have to be specific to your animals. Lots of folks here use their journals as a sounding board or shoulder to spew on. Anyway, I'll be following


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 19, 2018)

I have read enough of your posts that I would also never use the term immature but I'm glad to see you starting a journal also.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 19, 2018)

Same here, actually  i thought you may be older than that. You sound like you have a good head on your shoulder. Looks like you have already had quite a few  animal stories to share....some good some sad...i already like you and hope you keep up and share with us on your journal ,  take care of your critters, and have the best thanksgiving  ever , Barb


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Nov 19, 2018)

Ah, sorry about that. I have removed the age. I didn't think about legal things, and that people may or may not discount my info. I still have a lot to learn so I personally would sometimes too! I personally see myself as immature most of the time, but that just me(and my lovely friends). But I have changed it. Thank you all, was nervous about posting it. It's just my nature. Every post I make i re-read and rewrite it multiple times.  Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving as well!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 20, 2018)

Well dang... that was kinda short lived... But, you gotta do what you gotta do. This thread will be here waiting for you should you decide to use it in the future.


----------

